# Switching food but my dog doesn't like it , what to do ?



## jaylivg1 (Dec 5, 2011)

I have a 8 years old miniature snauchzer , and about 3 months ago , she was hospitalized because of stomach problem , bad diahrea , the vet suggested that i switch the food to a better low fat diet . She was always on pedigree or beneful , and then after what happened , i thought maybe she needs a better food , healthier one . So we switched her to NOW ! grain free dog food , the seller said it was good for her since she needs a lower diet food , but i noticed she started losing weight , and she hardly touched her food unless she's VERY HUNGRY and got no other choice . She was 20 lbs , then 18 lbs after the diahrea episode , then just a week ago , i switched her food to Fromm and at first i thought she really liked it , but now it gets to the point where i have to handfeed her . Just had her checked last week , she is only 14 lbs , the vet said she's actually healthy , and not as PORKY , because before when she was 20 lbs , she said she was too big . 

So .. what do i do ? should i switch again ? seems like she likes food that are not the best for her such as beneful and pedigree .. but grain free food .. she doesn't like .. what am i supposed to do ? any suggestion at all ? 

Thank you


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

If your dog is at a healthy weight, and isn't sick, is there an issue? I would maybe begin to worry if she dropped below a healthy weight.

If it's really a concern for you, maybe try another grain-free/healthy brand? There may be one that she "likes".


----------



## jaylivg1 (Dec 5, 2011)

The vet said if she keeps losing weight , then i should start changing food again , i am just concern , that she hardly eats the food , i handfeed her but even so it seems like she has to be forced to eat that . The vet actually prefers her to be like this instead of being a miniature snauchzer who was 20 lbs , she is 14 lbs now , i am just concern she's not chowing down food like she used to .


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

If you're really concerned I would call your vet and talk to them about it. Or, like I said, try some different healthy brands or even just different flavors and see if there is one that she is more willing to eat.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Remember a dog at a healthy weight will have bony bits that are easily felt but not seen.

It is possible the higher quality food nourishes her better with much less volume even though they have about the same number of calories per cup. And how much do you offer her? A 14 pound dog might only eat 1/2 a cup of food a day total, that isn't a lot of food.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Schnauzers are very prone to pancreatitis so it is important to keep them on a slightly lower fat diet than most.

Go! and Now! are very nice foods, and I LOVE Fromm.

She's learning that every time she stops eating and holds out, she knows you are going to give her something better. 

Put the bowl down, after 20 mins if she doesn't eat, pick it up. Put it back down later, do it again. A dog won't starve themselves. I am all for giving variety and I do rotate because I like having a food that my dog enjoys as well as is healthy for him. But if it comes to a point where you are handfeeding and forcing, you are probably trying too hard.

For reference, my active in shape 16lb dog eats 3/4 cup of dry Fromm food per day (383 kcal/cup).


----------



## jaylivg1 (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you for the replies everybody . 

Today we're trying her with the same brand , Fromm , except we're switching to a grain free beef . She hardly ate it , and today basically she hasn't had anything to eat , although the past couple of days she had about 1 cup of Surf n Turf Fromm , mixed with 1 tsp. of yogurt . She seemed to like it better that way but just today she just stopped eating it .. and we ran out of the surf n turf anyway , so we tried the beef . 

She is 14 lbs , and the vet likes her this way better , i am just concern about her not eating enough . But i guess you're right , it might be that this is healthier food so she doesn't eat as much . We're also in the middle of relocating .. could it be that she's feeling the stress too ? We're moving out of state and still looking for a house , we're living in an apartement temporarily until we find a house .. could it be that too causing her to be so stressful too to the point she doesn't really want to eat ?


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Do you think her belly is hurting? Maybe that's why she's not eating much? Or she's learned that eating certain kinds of foods make her stomach hurts so she avoids eating? 

Otherwise, yes, stress can definitely cause lack of eating! Also, how much exercise does she get? I find Jackson eats much better after a good walk or harder exercise. Then he has no qualms about chowing down on his dry food. Usually for breakfast he gets some wet mixed in.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

That could well be part of it. 

I like my dogs to be lean but lean and eating what is on offer is NOT the same thing as lean and NOT eating!

You might continue to add yummy stuff to a little kibble until things are settled down. Do add less fatty stuff though, JacksonsMom is right about Schnauzers having more trouble with pancreatic disease than most dog breeds. And try hard to be nonchalant about as your concern about her lack of appetite is not going to help her eat.

Have you tried canned food? Canned tripe is disgusting stuff that most dogs love.


----------



## jaylivg1 (Dec 5, 2011)

In our house , we usually played with her , and throwing ball and stuff , and everytime we throw the ball to the kitchen area by her bowl , she always .. ALWAYS stops and eats , and then back to the ball and again , the ball goes to the kitchen by her bowl , she stops and chowing down some food . She likes eating while playing , although she also loves eating at night time , almost our bed time . That doesn't happen anymore ever since we switched her food to a healthy ones . 

I really don't think her tummy is hurting , her stools are normal and her skin seems a lot better , her hair are a lot better too . I guess we'll see how she is tomorrow . She's eating right now while playing .. 

Kathyy was right though , when i told her to eat her food , she kept looking at me and seems like she's very self conscious now that i am paying so much attention about her eating . I haven't tried any canned food , but i'll look into i need to . 

Thank you so much for the quick replies !! it is just so hectic lately .. she just had her first airplane trip too last sunday , although she did great i am sure it adds up to the stress too .. :/


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Kathyy said:


> That could well be part of it.
> 
> I like my dogs to be lean but lean and eating what is on offer is NOT the same thing as lean and NOT eating!
> 
> ...


I know when Jackson had an episode of supposed-pancreatitis, afterwards when he got better is when he started being a fantastic eater. Because for a good three weeks he was only able to get his RX kibble and canned food. So I think he kind of learned not to hold out for better stuff, plus his belly was feeling better. 

Ever since, he's been a fantastic eater. He was NEVER one to go eat dry food when it's poured in the bowl. Now, I can't free feed anymore, lol. Cuz the moment I pour kibble in, he generally eats it. Except in the AM, he's often slower at getting around to eating, so that's why he usually gets wet mixed in the AM.

So I went from Mr. Picky Dog to Good Eater and it made me learn that it was ME catering to him. 

Also, Fromm Beef is not entirely low fat... it's minimum of 18%. If she's recently been having stomach problems, it may be too rich for her. You could try something simple and see if it agrees more with her belly.


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

Try adding a lean low sodium chicken or beef broth to the kibble to see if that makes a difference... or better yet boil a whole roaster chicken for two hours... the meat will literally fall off.. keep the meat and broth... discard the fat and bones..


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

jaylivg1 said:


> In our house , we usually played with her , and throwing ball and stuff , and everytime we throw the ball to the kitchen area by her bowl , she always .. ALWAYS stops and eats , and then back to the ball and again , the ball goes to the kitchen by her bowl , she stops and chowing down some food . She likes eating while playing , although she also loves eating at night time , almost our bed time . That doesn't happen anymore ever since we switched her food to a healthy ones .
> 
> I really don't think her tummy is hurting , her stools are normal and her skin seems a lot better , her hair are a lot better too . I guess we'll see how she is tomorrow . She's eating right now while playing ..
> 
> ...



Oh ok  Good to know her belly has been back in order! 

It's probably stress.


----------

